

Show HN: We brought back (enhanced) traffic graphs for your GitHub repos - juriga
https://bitdeli.com/free

======
juriga
Bitdeli co-founder here. We have missed GitHub's traffic graphs ever since
they were removed and we know we're not alone[1]. That's why we decided to
offer a free Bitdeli account to anyone who wants to find out who is viewing
their repos.

The free account also works as a "sandbox tier" since you can try out all our
features for custom analytics with familiar data from your repos.

Thanks to everyone who suggested this earlier[2]!

[1] <https://twitter.com/mbostock/status/207871372746162176>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4852490>

